
Copyright Lawsuits Could Come to Regular Internet Users Under a New Law - dmitrygr
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2019/07/life-altering-copyright-lawsuits-could-come-regular-internet-users-under-new-law
======
rxm
> any Internet user who uploads a copyrighted work could find themselves
> subject to a largely unappealable $5,000 penalty

Shared a viral amateur video? I understood that this law would allow a troll
firm to contact the video creator and offer to sue you and all those that did
so.

------
pmoriarty
Not enough of us acted last time and we got stuck with the DMCA.

Let's act and get others to act so we can avoid this atrocity this time.

------
bitwize
I say, pass the law. Maybe then, people will see what a joke copyright really
is and how damaging it is.

------
tnzk
(from outside of US) The article looks like written on the assumption that
every Internet user in US is automatically an infringer. Are copyright
infringement so popular there?

~~~
e1ven
I am not an expert in the subject, but as far as I understand most countries
in the world are party to the Byrne convention.

One of the details that this stipulates is that works are automatically
copyrighted upon creation – even if you don't register work with the copyright
office it still holds protection.

This means that any picture, text, or other work in a tangible medium that you
share without permission could be considered potentially infringing, and leave
you open to a lawsuit.

There are defenses you can argue, but that would only be after the lawsuit has
already started, potentially costing you time and money for legal
representation.

~~~
tnzk
I am aware of the convention, and that anything somewhat creative is supposed
to be protected by copyrights.

Are people share the things without permission there, so frequently? Even if
so, why should these sharing be legal?

------
sieabahlpark
This type of shit has been pushed for about 10 years at this point.

Who the hell wrote the bill, get them out of the Senate immediately.

~~~
comex
[https://www.congress.gov/bill/116th-congress/senate-
bill/127...](https://www.congress.gov/bill/116th-congress/senate-
bill/1273?q=%7B%22search%22%3A%5B%22case+act%22%5D%7D&s=1&r=3)

Sponsored by Sen. John Kennedy (R-LA), cosponsored by 14 senators (9
Democratic, 5 Republican).

~~~
annadane
The same John Kennedy who lectured Zuckerberg? :/

It's really annoying. I _want_ to be on his side and then this happens

------
lunias
Charge up your VPNs boys and girls. It's insane outside.

